# Search feature that allows to display "today's posts"?



## djyamyam (Jul 19, 2007)

Something that has been bugging me for a while is the inability to search "today's posts".  I can click on the "new posts" which gives me all the posts since I last logged in.  However, if I haven't been on for a day or 2, that option generates a few pages of posts.  It takes quite a bit of time to view all those postings.  Sometimes, I have to go away and can't read all the pages before I "time out"  so I may miss a few pages of posts.  

Is there any way to change this?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 19, 2007)

Click on "Quick Links" on the above blue bar. Then click on "Today's Posts".


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 19, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Click on "Quick Links" on the above blue bar. Then click on "Today's Posts".


 
DUH!!   

Thanks Dave


----------

